# Pregnant after 4 losses!



## 4angels

Hi everyone, just looking for a bit of reassurance. I found out on Monday that I am expecting my 6th child (1 daughter, 1 ectopic and 3 miscarriages) I'm so happy but so nervous at the same time. I just feel so lonely as my partner won't speak much about it as I think he is frightened to build up my hopes in case things don't go as planned. Really just hoped some of you would share your experiences with me and give me a bit of reassurance! Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Daisypetals

Hi 4angels, I really do not have any experiences with successful pregnancies, but I do have experiences with MC. it is hard to to be pregnant after a miscarriage because of all the roller coaster emotions- hope, fear, excitement... Just try to keep telling yourself that each pregnancy us different, and do all you can to make this one healthy. I too am pregnant after a MC, my hubby and I conceived right away. I have been so scared with my past pregnancies, this time I'm telling myself I will enjoy every minute of being pregnant. There's nothing we can do to control the outcome. Hugs to you Hun, because it is difficult.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm so sorry for your losses--but congratulations on this new little one!! 

We had DS #1 in 2010, and decided in mid-2013 we were ready to try for #2. I got pregnant in November and miscarried in December. We got our 2nd BFP in February 2014. I was completely terrified that I would miscarry again, and every step of the way I have looked for things to be wrong. But I'm now 28 weeks and expecting a healthy little boy in October. : )

I can't imagine how scary it is after multiple losses, but like Daisy said--each pregnancy is different, and all you can really do is be as healthy as possible. God has reassured me over and over that He holds this baby in His hands, and loves him infinitely. I really hope you can get some peace and enjoy your pregnancy--of course you will worry, and that is natural. But I have everything crossed for you that this little one is already growing healthy and strong! : )


----------



## 4angels

Hi Daisypetals, thanks so much for sharing your experience. Congratulations on the pregnancy, how far along are you? I just personally feel like I can't enjoy being pregnant as I'm just waiting for it all to come to an end again. But you're right, we have to remember each pregnancy is different and be positive. It's out of our hands really. Sending hugs and lots of positivity xxx


----------



## 4angels

Hi SoBlessed! Congrats on the pregnancy, always so nice to hear of people getting their rainbows after the storm. Thank you for your reply, I always appreciate people taking the time to talk to me xx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

4angels said:


> Hi SoBlessed! Congrats on the pregnancy, always so nice to hear of people getting their rainbows after the storm. Thank you for your reply, I always appreciate people taking the time to talk to me xx

Of course!! : ) You'll have to let us know if you start a pregnancy journal so we can follow you all the way to your happy ending. : )


----------



## Daisypetals

Hi 4angels, I only found out I was pregnant this past Sunday on the 27th. I am about 4 weeks, 4 days. I have had 2 miscarriages and one chemical. We are still trying for our first baby. This last miscarriage was June 29, and we got pregnant with this baby straight away with no period in between. You and I are probably due around the same time. I would love to stay in touch with you to see how this pregnancy is going. Is your doctor monitoring you closely due to your previous miscarriages? My Dr. is having blood work done every two days to check HCG and progesterone. So far, so good. Well, anytime you want to talk you can message me- here are hugs and prayers going your way.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, daisy! Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## 4angels

That would be great, I'll need to figure out how to do all that because I don't use the forums much! :)) Oh I so hope it is a happy ending this time. I'm a bit worried this morning because the tenderness in my chest has gone and that was the first thing to go with my previous miscarriages! Just so worried all the time! Xx


----------



## 4angels

Morning Daisy, sorry to hear you've had such a tough journey. That's great your doctor is doing that for you! When we went for all our tests after the 3rd miscarriage, we were told that we would be given extra care should I conceive again and I have to say I'm pretty disappointed so far. I phoned the specialist midwife who told me to phone early pregnancy and they would scan me next week (6 weeks pg) but theyve told me to hold off until 18th August and judge myself how I feel and then contact them if I'm worried about anything! Glad everything is going well for you. I'd love to keep in touch to see how you're getting on xx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I agree--that doesn't sound like they're really going out of their way. : ( I'm sorry! I hope after that first visit, they're a little more proactive. (Personally, I'd probably call and try to get in earlier anyway lol.) 

Symptoms definitely come and go--I poked at my chest constantly until about 10 weeks lol, and was worried every day the soreness seemed less. I'm sure all is just fine. : )


----------



## 4angels

Oh thank god, I thought I was the only one that was always touching my own chest all the time to see if it was still sore! Haha! Think I'm just always gonna associate losing that tenderness with the heartache that followed soon after! Thanks for your support, means a lot xx


----------



## Daisypetals

Hi 4angels, I hope you can get in for your scan earlier. Can your Dr. or midwife at least have you go in for blood tests? That way if your HCG beta levels keep rising at a good rate and your progesterone is high you have some reassurance? I get my next draw tomorrow. So far for my first my HCG was 180 and progesterone was 23.9. My second two days later my HCG was 544 and progesterone 29. That gave me tremendous comfort to know they were going up. My last pregnancy they rose so slowly, but it made the MC a little easier because I was prepared for it.
I totally understand the boob poking. With my previous pregnancy that was one of my first symptoms-sore boobs, and I lost that symptom and miscarried too. With this pregnancy NO sore boobs. I keep poking them waiting for them to be sore. I just feel tired and very emotional. But Soblessedmama is right- symptoms do come and go. I can't wait until we have the best sign of pregnancy-a big belly and a kicking baby inside! We've got to stay positive and help each other through this first trimester, it's the toughest.


----------



## 4angels

It's so hard not to look for every negative eh? I feel as though I'm constantly waiting for things to go wrong and am so thankful for every day closer I get to my scan. Doctor won't bring me in for bloods and when I asked for scan this week, I was told there would be no point as heartbeat probably wouldn't be visible so wouldn't give me any reassurance! I keep telling myself that nothing I do is gonna change the outcome and I'm doing all I can vitamin wise etc to support this little one. So glad I have you to talk to as no one around me understands how worrying this is. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm 31 and my little girl is 5 and a half xx


----------



## Daisypetals

Errrr, your Dr. sounds very unsympathetic! After four losses I would think he/she would want to monitor your levels, especially progesterone levels. I am 41 years old, so every time my husband and I get pregnant- it seems like a miracle. We married when I was 35 and he was 32, we weren't trying hard to conceive until I turned 39. Guess I waited a little too long. Do you have any other symptoms besides sore boobs? I only have fatigue, moodiness, slightly bigger but not sore boobs, slightly heightened smell, and just tonight lower abdominal cramps. I'm guessing the cramps are from my uterus growing as I am nearing five weeks. Hang in there, 4angels, I am counting everyday that we do not start bleeding or spotting as a victory.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

4angels--I'm sure I looked crazy as much as I poked around on my boobs lol. It's completely understandable that you associate that symptom loss with something negative. But even when things are healthy, they ebb and flow, so try not to read too much into it. : )

Daisy, I have a friend who is about to turn 41, and is due with a baby boy in 2 weeks. You didn't wait too long--I'm sure your timing was perfect for your family, and I'm praying this is your rainbow!!


----------



## 4angels

Good afternoon Daisy! I agree with SoBlessed, I think everything is mapped out for us and this is obviously the right time for you and your husband. I'm thankful for every day we get through and am glad I have the support of yourself and SoBlessed at this stressful time. I'm currently at work just now and panicking because I'm cramping but like you say, I'll be 6 weeks on Wednesday so I'm sure it's just bubba growing! I have chronic heartburn, slight lower back pain, tenderness in my chest that comes and goes and the occasional bout of nausea. Praying that this is our rainbow! Hope you are both well today! xx


----------



## Daisypetals

Thanks Soblessedmama and 4angels. Things are a little crazy here now. I had some very light brownish spotting just this morning and this evening. But I got my HCG and progesterone levels back. Progesterone went from 29 to 25 but HCG went from 544 to 5314. I told the nurse, "But that's too high!" It is a 29 hour doubling time. She said maybe the lab made a mistake. But my first two draws had a 29 hour doubling time too. I asked if it could be a molar pregnancy, and she said' "or maybe multiples." Any way, she is going to talk to the Dr. and call back. I am going to go get another blood draw tomorrow to rule out lab error. Oh, and she told me to go ahead and take my progesterone supplements too.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I am preg with my 3rd baby with no kids. Just had a miscarriage may 28th at 6 weeks 2 days. i also feel my boobs all day long to check and make sure they are still sore. I also go to the bathroom about 20 times a day just to make sure im not spotting or bleeding. Go for my 1st scan tomorrow. luckily my dr had a cancellation. so nervous!! I have never been able to actually have a ultrasound


----------



## Daisypetals

Hi Hopingwaiting! So sorry for your losses. I too, am trying for my first and it's nerve wracking when you have miscarried before. Congrats on your new little one. Let us know how your scan goes- sending positive thoughts and well wishes your way :thumbup:


----------



## hopingwaiting

thanks.. my legs are kind of cramping and my lower back hurt when i stand. a small back pain was the only pain i was in with the last loss so a little freaked out. i think it was because the way i was sitting at work today with my fee propped up. Anyone else have this or back pain at all?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm sure little aches and pains like that are completely normal. : ) It is definitely understandable you're nervous, and I'm so sorry its hard to be excited right now. I hope you can get some reassurance soon and enjoy things! : )


----------



## 4angels

Hi daisy, how are you now?? Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## 4angels

Hi hopingwaiting! Congratulations on the pregnancy, sending lots of positivity your way and hoping all went well at your ultrasound? I think it's so hard not to compare pregnancies all the time and I freak out at the smallest sign of things going wrong. I have back ache this time too but I did when I was pregnant with my little girl. Trying to think positive and hope it's just everything stretching. Hope you are well xx


----------



## Daisypetals

So I went in today to do my normal blood work, but the nurse said that my Dr. wanted me to do a ultrasound that morning, because my HCG levels were so high for 5 weeks pregnant, and because I got pregnant right after a MC with no period in between (which apparently is a no-no according to this Dr.'s office). I told the nurse I was scared to do the ultrasound, because after every ultrasound I MC (it happened to me twice once at 7 1/2 weeks and again at 7 weeks). Well, my fears and apprehension was forwarded to the ultrasound technician (the first person I offended) because he asked me if the miscarriages happened after ultrasounds at that clinic (one did and one did not) anyhow, I go ahead and have the ultrasound done- they see a gestational sac, but that is all, no yolk sac and no fetal pole. Based on the measurement of the gestational sac, they have me at 5 weeks 4 days with a conception date of July 11, which is impossible because my husband and I only DTD on July 13 and I ovulated on the 14th. Before I go any further, I don't want to worry or scare anyone with my irrational ultrasound fears, they are just my irrational fears based on my past experiences. Everyone I know, including my Dr. Says ultrasounds are safe in early pregnancy.
I also managed to ruffle my Dr.'s feathers, because he was kinda getting on me about getting pregnant right after a MC. I told him my other Dr. said it was okay to start trying right away. So he wasn't pleased with me saying that. In the end- I have another appointment for another ultrasound in a week.


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies. I'm now 35 weeks pregnant after 2 previous losses, one ectopic at 13.5 weeks and a mmc at 7.5 weeks so don't give up. I know it's cliched but try to take each day as it comes and set yourself mini targets (always less than a week). I was nervous with my first 2 pregnancies even though they seemed to be going well (my 12 week scan showed everything was perfect!) and didn't want to jinx them with a ticker. This time I thought, sod it, I'm going to enjoy it whilst it lasts and started one. Lo and behold the fruit and veg creeped up!

My local EPU was great. I had a scan every other week from 5 weeks. I can't believe that after a previous ectopic they've not scanned you yet! 

Hold tight - it's been a scary ride and I hid my pregnancy from most people for as long as I could (only told one friend yesterday!). Whatever you need to do to get through it -do it ! For me it was self-protection of people not knowing (apart from my boss who I told at 6 weeks as I knew either way I'd be taking off quite a bit of time !) but it may be different for you.

Good luck - I hope these are your rainbows!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Appointment yesterday went good. They saw the yolk sac and what they think is the fetal pole. No heartbeat yet. I was measuring at 5 weeks 6 days so thats good. I was upset after the u/s but tried not to freak. This is my 1st ultrasound i was ever able to go to. This was the 1st time going to this doctor. After he came in he made my fears go away. They were all so nice and caring to me. the u/s tech said to come back in 2 weeks but the dr knowing my fears said he would do quats yesterday, tomorrow and monday to keep an eye on me. I am still freaking out because i lost the last baby at 6 weeks 2 days which would be friday. I hope and pray that this sticks!!!

When should i really see the heartbeat?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

hopingwaiting said:


> Appointment yesterday went good. They saw the yolk sac and what they think is the fetal pole. No heartbeat yet. I was measuring at 5 weeks 6 days so thats good. I was upset after the u/s but tried not to freak. This is my 1st ultrasound i was ever able to go to. This was the 1st time going to this doctor. After he came in he made my fears go away. They were all so nice and caring to me. the u/s tech said to come back in 2 weeks but the dr knowing my fears said he would do quats yesterday, tomorrow and monday to keep an eye on me. I am still freaking out because i lost the last baby at 6 weeks 2 days which would be friday. I hope and pray that this sticks!!!
> 
> When should i really see the heartbeat?

I had some spotting early on, so my doc did an ultrasound right around 5 weeks, and we saw exactly what you saw. She did another follow up U/S at 7 weeks, and could see the heartbeat. No need to worry about not seeing a heartbeat this early. : ) It sounds like you have a very compassionate doctor who will help see you right past that 6w2d milestone. It will be here before you know it, and you will fly past it! : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh, and just for clarification, I don't know what type of U/S you had, but both of my early U/Ss were trans-vaginal. I definitely wouldn't expect to see anything that early abdominally.


----------



## hopingwaiting

SoBlessedMama said:


> Oh, and just for clarification, I don't know what type of U/S you had, but both of my early U/Ss were trans-vaginal. I definitely wouldn't expect to see anything that early abdominally.

they did both. The 1st one the just saw the sac so then they did a trans-vaginal one that saw a little bump


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I think that sounds like a perfect report this early. : )


----------



## hopingwaiting

my quats at 5 weeks 6 days were 13022! When i miscarried at 6 weeks 2 days (which is today for this preg) they were only 1662. I find out this afternoon if they are doubling correctly


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FXd you get a great update!!!


----------



## 4angels

Hi everyone, how is everyone getting on? My head just hasn't been with it these past few days. My scan is not coming quick enough. I'm so worried everything is gonna go wrong! Morning sickness reared it's head today and I have to say I'm delighted as I'll take it as a positive but I feel like I can't make an attachment or bond with this baby as I'm so scared to. Hope you are all doing well. Feel free to drop me a wee message at any time x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I totally understand the nervousness! But MS is a great sign!!! : )


----------



## hopingwaiting

i wont find out untill monday now since after 3 calls and the lady assuring me that someone would call me back they all left for the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I now am a stress ball and can focus at work. now who gets to stress all weekend! and stress about not stressing also!


----------



## 4angels

Aw that is not good hopingwaiting! Don't think these people understand how anxious we are!! Hope you're holding up ok. Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww, that's awful. : ( I'm sorry, I hate that--not very compassionate on their part!!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I can completely relate to your fears. Me and my dh have been ttc our first since April 2011. We have had 2 losses along the way, both at 6 weeks. I am currently 8 weeks and 1 day. We had a scan a week ago and I saw my little one with a lovely beating heart. I have my first midwife appointment next Thursday. I'm really hoping this is my rainbow. But I'm struggling to get excited about my pregnancy. It doesn't even feel real that it is happening at the mo. And I feel that I am waiting for it all to go wrong. And then sometimes I feel positive and think this could be it but I feel i can't let myself feel that for too long or I may jinx it!


----------



## 4angels

Hi flou, congratulations and I'm glad everything is going well for you! I have my first scan on the 18th and I'm praying we see a heartbeat too! I was exactly the same as you are when I was pregnant with my daughter, scared to buy anything, scared to get excited, scared to pick names but she didn't disappoint us and is now five and a half years old. I think recurrent loss is so frustrating as after an ectopic and 3 miscarriages, we "qualified" for testing and results showed there was no medical reason for the losses! I'm thankful for every day and every little symptom I get! When is your next scan flou? Everything is going great for you so fingers x'd this is your rainbow!! Big hugs xxx


----------



## flou

I do really hope this will be our take home baby! I'm not sure when my next scan is, probably about 11 weeks. My midwife should book it when I see her on Thursday.


----------



## 4angels

Hi all, just wondered how everyone was doing? X


----------



## flou

My morning sickness went for a few days and then came back with vengeance the last couple of days. My midwife appointment has been cancelled tomorrow but it has been rescheduled for Friday. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Daisypetals

Hi all! It's Daisypetals... I jumped off here for awhile, because things weren't going so great for a while. I went in for that ultrasound at five weeks and they just saw a sack. The next day I had a gush of bright red blood and thought I was miscarrying. Since then it has happened two more times, and I still spot everyday, but I went in for a six week scan, expecting to see nothing, but the baby, heartbeat, yolk sac, everything was there and measuring the way it was supposed to be. So I am still in it. I'm nauseous in the morning, my boobs are sore, my progesterone is at 40. So I wait until next week for another scan to see how the babe is at seven weeks.


----------



## 4angels

Hi flou and daisy, I'm so happy to hear you're both doing well!! All good signs!! Keeping everything crossed for you both! Xx


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi 4angels. I was reading through your thread here. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! I pray all will go beautifully at your scan and you will feel so much reassurance! :flower: Try to hang in there and take it one day at a time. That's what I'm having to do after 3 losses total, 2 in a row. My last one being March of this year. It's so hard, I know. :( I'm not letting myself get too optimistic either for fear of it all going wrong and it's still very early days for me, too. My scan isn't for another 2 weeks (ugh) so I have a long wait ahead of me, too! But f'x that we both have wonderful news and pics to share afterward! <3 Sending you :hugs: and love! For now I'm trying to enjoy every day that I am pregnant for and let each week be a milestone in itself. :flower:


----------



## 4angels

Thanks so much for that Pixie. Think we need to stay positive! Why shouldn't these be our rainbow babies? Have you had any testing done? My scan is Monday now and I'm terrified but so excited at the same time. I'm just taking comfort from the fact there were no medical reasons for our miscarriages so we have every chance of this lil bean sticking! Lots of love and hugs your way! What is your estimated due date? Xx


----------



## PrayingPixie

Yes, I've had testing and they haven't been able to find anything in particular other than low prog. But I was on prog supp last time, too. So I'm on prog supp and baby aspirin (just in case) now, daily. My dr told me to start taking baby aspirin this time, too. So hoping it will make the difference! My EDD is Apr. 15th. But knowing my babies, they always come before the EDD lol! So looks like I might have another aries on my hands. :happydance: (I'm one too haha). 
I agree, thinking positive and keeping calm only helps our beans grow. Although I know we both know that somedays that is easier said than done. :haha: But like you, there is no obvious reason as to why this baby shouldn't do well nor be our miracle rainbow baby so I'm trying to think positive about it and remain hopeful, too! Lots of <3 and :hugs: your way, too! :flow:


----------



## 4angels

It's so encouraging to speak to people going through exactly the same thing! I had a little wobble tonight because my chest isn't as tender tonight but I'm still feeling really sick so trying not to freak out too much! Do you have children already? Xx


----------



## PrayingPixie

I know what you mean. I'm not feeling ravenous today so here I am despite good news this morning already questioning and worrying again about it and only used the bathroom 3 times today so far even though it's already 3pm. :blush: (sorry tmi). (Although I do go back to bed after dropping DH at his bus in the mornings and urinate immediately after getting up a couple hrs later.) It's junk like this that I cant seem to quit analyzing and driving myself crazy over! Ugh! :dohh: So yeah definitely in the same boat here! I don't have any ms yet but for me that usually doesn't start until about 6 weeks along. Although I have found myself more gaggy as of lately. Like my gag reflex is more sensitive than normal. Was coughing and gagging this morning trying to clear my throat first thing after waking up. It's crazy how I keep symptom spotting and double checking everything. :wacko: I cant stand the paranoia that goes with this. :nope: Although I did poas this morning with a non sensitive non early detection hpt and the lines were darker than the one I did on Monday so I'm trying to hold onto that and the hcg count from my dr office today to tell myself that all is well and to relax lol! It's so hard though! :haha: So I do know what you're going through. :hugs:


----------



## 4angels

I know, I really do feel as tho I'm going crazy! I only need to wait until Monday to see what's going on yet Monday seems sooo far away! I'm constantly over analysing everything and reading far too much into it! You sound as tho you're doing great tho so fingers x'd you carry on as you are! Xx


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww thanks. I'm already over analzying my lack of appetite today... :dohh: Was starving yesterday and today not so much. Ugh! Back to driving myself nuts! :haha:


----------



## 4angels

Went for our scan today and got the best news ever! Baby is measuring spot on, saw sac, baby and a beautiful heartbeat flickering away! So happy and hope this gives others hope! I know we've still got a long way to go before we're out the woods but right now, my baby is alive and well! Sending hugs to you all xxx


----------



## PrayingPixie

OH YAY!!!! AWWWW!! That is WONDERFUL news!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: I'm so so pleased for you! I just knew all would be ok! I know how excited you must be! :hugs: Btw got a scan pic to share with us?? :flower: Thanks for letting us know! <3


----------



## flou

That's brilliant news 4angels! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## USAFWife319

So sorry for your loss!! I haven't gone through the previous posts but I mc #1 in January and became pregnant with #2 in March. We were so nervous to begin with and the first trimester was nerve wracking. Thankfully everything stuck! Hoping yours is going well!


----------



## 4angels

Yeah, I did get a pic! Any idea how I upload it on my mobile or do I need to do it on a PC? Thanks so much for all your support, you girls are amazing. Hope we all make I through this to get our rainbows xx


----------

